# SEQ This weekend....



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi All,

Been travelling a lot with work lately and haven't had the chance to go for a paddle/fish in months!!! Finally have some time this weekend to get my fix.

Was thinking of doing something a little different and hit one of the canals either the south or north side of Brisbane to chase some Trevally/Jacks on surface lures. Open to suggestions on where to go..

Anyone interested?

Ben


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

mate i would be keen but i'm busy this weekend. i've fished the raby bay canals a bit lately and there has been some solid surface action about, mostly well into the system in the quieter corners. early starts are vital as the surface stuff rarely lasts for more than an hour after sun up. looking forward to reading your report mate, sam


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope you get into some, Ben.

Matt


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the Advice Sam, I have never fished Raby Bay before, so I'll give it a go early tomorrow morning. By the sounds of your last report there I might take my heavier bait caster to.

Hi Matt, have you been out on the water much lately?


----------

